# MARSOC Video



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 8, 2008)

http://www.shadowspear.com/videos/play.php?vid=412http://www.shadowspear.com/videos/play.php?vid=411


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Jun 8, 2008)

Informative video. You got the rest of it?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 8, 2008)

hmmm, I didnt know the entire thing didnt upload.  Ill see if I can fix that.


----------



## Invictus (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks for posting, I hope that it can be uploaded in its entirety.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 8, 2008)

I fixed the link.  Try it now.


----------



## Pete S (Jun 8, 2008)

Good video. 
Hmm, they included the 4 SOF Truth's also.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 8, 2008)

Informative vid.


----------



## Cecil (Sep 30, 2008)

Awesome.... makes me homesick...


----------

